# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  4th TKC Bupati Cup Koi Show 2016

## asnanto

*Salam Koi...............Salam Persahabatan*

Pada kesempatan ini Tangerang Koi Club ( TKC ) ingin mengundang semua rekan2 untuk hadir dan berpartisipasi dalam 4th Bupati Cup Koi Show 2016 yang akan kami selenggarakan pada *tanggal 16 - 18 September 2016* bertempat di* Mega Courts BSD City Tangerang.
*
Adapun kelas2 yang diperebutkan adalah sebagai berikut : 

*Terbaik di ukuran atau Best in Size / Melati Prize / Anggrek Prize untuk kelas* 
< 15 cm
16 cm - 20 cm : A / B / C
21 cm - 30 cm : A / B / C
31 cm - 40 cm : A / B / C
41 cm - 50 cm : A / B / C
51 cm - 60 cm : A / B / C
61 cm - 70 cm : A / B / C
71 cm - 80 cm : A / B / C
81 cm up : A / B / C 

*Terbaik di jenisnya atau Best in Variety ada 17 buah*

*Champion meliputi :*
* Mini Champion : <15 cm : A / B / C
* Baby Champion I : 16 cm - 20 cm : A / B / C
* Baby Champion II : 21 cm - 30 cm : A / B /C
* Junior Champion : 31 cm - 40 cm : A / B / C
* Young Champion : 41 cm - 50 cm : A / B / C
* Adult Champion : 51 cm - 60 cm : A / B / C
* Mature Champion : 61 cm - 70 cm : A / B / C
* Superior Champion : 71 cm - 80 cm : A / B / C
* Grand Champion : 81 UP : A / B / C
* Reserve Grand Champion A
* Male Champion ( up to 60 cm ) : A / B / C
* Juara Umum
* Juara TKC Breeder Award
* Peserta Terbanyak
* Most Handling

*Dengan memperebutkan total hadiah dan door prize sebesar 88 juta.......

All Best in Size ( ABC ) : @ Rp. 250.000,-
All Champion ( ABC ) : @ Rp. 1.000.000,-
Juara Umum : Rp. 5.000.000,-
Juara TKC Breeder Award Rp. 3.000.000,-
Grand Champion ABC : @ 5.000.000,-
Reserve Grand Champion ( A ) : Rp. 3.000.000,-

Terima kasih....ditunggu kehadiran dan pertisipasinya.
*

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jorucel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

